# We're going to Scotland!!!!



## SueS (Aug 25, 2010)

FINALLY, our pastor has completed his doctoral dissertation and will be going to Inverness to receive his degree and dh and I are going along! Whoopeeeee!!! We'll be leaving 14 September and have a seven day stay. A couple of days will be spent in Dingwall, a small town near Inverness and the rest of the time will be in Edinburgh. Along with other touristing plans we intend to visit the William Wallace memorial, paint our faces blue and have our pictures taken while shouting, "FREEDOM!!" I just made our B&B reservations for Edinburgh - it's really happening!

I have one question for you folks who live in the area - we need to find a good Reformed church to attend that Sunday. We'll be staying near St Giles but it looks like it has strayed from its Reformed roots and although we'll take a tour of the church, we won't be worshipping there. 

Soooo, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## coramdeo (Aug 25, 2010)

Lucky You!


----------



## Wayne (Aug 25, 2010)

What is his dissertation about?


----------



## SueS (Aug 25, 2010)

Wayne said:


> What is his dissertation about?




The Lord's Supper - 290+ pages!


----------



## Jack K (Aug 25, 2010)

SueS said:


> we intend to visit the William Wallace memorial, paint our faces blue and have our pictures taken while shouting, "FREEDOM!!"



I wonder if you get the same sort of "roll eyes" reaction from the locals as do American tourists who walk through Salzburg singing _The Sound of Music_ showtunes.

But seriously, have fun!


----------



## SueS (Aug 25, 2010)

Jack K said:


> SueS said:
> 
> 
> > we intend to visit the William Wallace memorial, paint our faces blue and have our pictures taken while shouting, "FREEDOM!!"
> ...


 


Yeah, I'm sure they'll think we're crazy just like the St Augustine locals thought dd and I were crazy for swimming in the frigid December ocean the year we were down there, buy ya know what? I don't care! We've been planning to do this for over three years and it will be worth a few rolled eyes!!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't determine how far this is but here is a Reformed Presbyterian Church.
Airdrie Reformed Presbyterian Church - Home page

RPCS


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 25, 2010)

I LOVE Edinburgh!

I don't have any church suggestions (I wasn't there on a Sunday) but if you're a fan of the Harry Potter books (or even if you're not), you must go to the Elephant House, where Rowling wrote the first one. (They also have really good coffee - so if you need a coffee fix....). Also, John Knox's House is great. Horatio Bonar is buried in the same graveyard as Adam Smith - I found it more exciting to see Bonar's grave than Smith's (although both are cool). AND you ought to go for a walk up Arthur's Seat. (Right behind the palace).


----------



## TexanRose (Aug 25, 2010)

SueS said:


> FINALLY, our pastor has completed his doctoral dissertation and will be going to Inverness to receive his degree and dh and I are going along! Whoopeeeee!!! We'll be leaving 14 September and have a seven day stay. A couple of days will be spent in Dingwall, a small town near Inverness and the rest of the time will be in Edinburgh. Along with other touristing plans we intend to visit the William Wallace memorial, paint our faces blue and have our pictures taken while shouting, "FREEDOM!!" I just made our B&B reservations for Edinburgh - it's really happening!
> 
> I have one question for you folks who live in the area - we need to find a good Reformed church to attend that Sunday. We'll be staying near St Giles but it looks like it has strayed from its Reformed roots and although we'll take a tour of the church, we won't be worshipping there.
> 
> Soooo, does anyone have any suggestions?


 
The Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland has congregations in both Inverness and Edinburgh. 
Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland - Reformed in Doctrine, Worship and Practice


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 25, 2010)

BTW, It looks like you will be close to the Brodie Castle when you are at Inverness. I know Robert Brodie who is married to my Pastor Dr. Blackwood's daughter. He is a direct descendant. Go visit it. Also if you have a chance take a Covenanter tour.


----------



## SueS (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the church suggestions - if there are any more they would be quite welcomed!


----------



## Puritan Scot (Aug 25, 2010)

Two excellent suggestions above. I will add another for your visit to Edinburgh

Edinburgh Free Church Continuing


----------



## Jack K (Aug 25, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I LOVE Edinburgh!
> 
> I don't have any church suggestions (I wasn't there on a Sunday) but if you're a fan of the Harry Potter books (or even if you're not), you must go to the Elephant House, where Rowling wrote the first one. (They also have really good coffee - so if you need a coffee fix....). Also, John Knox's House is great. Horatio Bonar is buried in the same graveyard as Adam Smith - I found it more exciting to see Bonar's grave than Smith's (although both are cool). AND you ought to go for a walk up Arthur's Seat. (Right behind the palace).



Ooh. My wife's been wanting us to go to Scotland and I've been ho-hum about it. But you make it sound so good. Invoking the name of Horatio Bonar may just push me to do it.


----------



## puritan628 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations on your long-awaited plans! I have the same plans in-the-making, but not attached to any educational goal. I just wanna go! I'd prefer to spend a month or so there while I'm off in the summer, but I'd prefer to rent a room in someone's house so I can really immerse in the culture better.

Safe and enjoyable travels to you!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats on going Scotland. I hope you enjoy your stay.
When I lived in Edinburgh I attended here Buccleuch & Greyfriars Free Church of Scotland Services are at 11am and 6:30pm on Sundays. The pastor and associate pastor are both great guys. The associate is an American, in case you need to hear an American accent. It's within walking distance to St Giles. But even closer is: Welcome - St. Columba's Free Church of Scotland, Edinburgh It as right beside Edinburgh Castle. As you come to the top of the Royal Mile(High St) at the start of the castle Esplanade on your left is a mini-roundabout. That big ole church building is St C's. Pastored by Derek Lamont it, too is a great church. Services 11am and 5:30pm.
I would not advise going to worship at St Giles as it is the home of Scottish liberal theology.
If you are in Dingwall on a Sunday I recommend here: Welcome to Dingwall & Strathpeffer Free Church www.deep-river.co.uk Scottish Charity SC011143 I have known the Pastor for years and he is a great guy.

In Inverness try and get a trip to Culloden Moor and or Loch Ness and hunt for that monster. You probably won't have time to go to the West Coast, where Scotland's real beauty lies. In Edinburgh explore the city's gory past by going to Mary King's Close or do a night time ghosts and ghouls tour. The Edinburgh festival and military tattoo will probably be over by the time you visit. Enjoy some time to hang out in Princes Street Gardens. Grab a sandwich and some other goodies from Marks and Spencer on Princes St and then head to the Gardens- weather permitting.
If I think of more things I'll let you know. Any questions just let me know.


----------



## lynnie (Aug 25, 2010)

I did my fourth year of Univ at St Andrews and spent the summer in Dundee. We honeymooned in the Orkney Islands. Went through Inverness twice. Scotland is the most beautiful place I have ever seen. _the West Coast, where Scotland's real beauty lies_ Yes, spent two weeks in Port Ban across from Jura. Magnificent. Have a wonderful trip and pray the Iceland volcano doesn't blow again.


----------



## dudley (Aug 25, 2010)

SueS said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > What is his dissertation about?
> ...



I would like to sometime read a copy of your pastors thesis on the Lords Supper. I am always interested in learning more about the Reformed Protestant beliefs about the Lords Supper. I am a Presbyterian since 2007. I was raised a Roman catholic however.

I just finished reading the article on sacraments by Francis Turetin; From Institutes in Elentic Theology by Francis Turretin.

It helped to clarify my thinking as a Protestant. A lot of the problems I was having with the word sacrament and particularly The Lords Supper was the fault of the false and erroneous teachings I was brainwashed with as a Roman catholic. The article helped me to understand the notion and thinking of the "sacraments " of the Lords Supper and Baptism , the only two sacraments to begin with in the sense it is meant as a Presbyterian Protestant "second, in particular of baptism and the holy Supper, which are the two sacraments of the New Testament instituted by Christ; third, of the five false and spurious ones added by Romanists" 

“Still we do not recognize in the signs any implanted or inherent power by which they either act upon grace or on any quality of the soul, whether we call it a stamp or anything similar. For as the sound of the spoken word at length striking the ears and the air does not strike the heart by any power inherent in itself; so neither does the external sign possess any power to affect the soul, but only strikes the senses“.

I believe that the Lords Supper is a memorial of Christ’s Supper and not a sacrifice anew as it is in Roman Catholicism, but a remembrance of the one and only needed sacrifice on Calvary by Jesus for all who believe in Him. I believe Christ becomes present in the communion as we receive the elements faithfully but how he becomes present is a mystery of the infinite and cannot be defined by finite man, which is why I do not any longer accept the Roman catholic teaching of transubstantiation. I do believe as John Calvin taught that we ascend to the Father in heaven in remembering His Sons sacrifice and in celebrating the Lords Supper as He commanded it be done " To do this in remembrance of Me". I believe I experience a reception of a "Personal Jesus" when I take of the communion bread and wine at the Presbyterian communion service. 

The Lords Supper service in the Presbyterian fold allowed me also to experience a fellowship and of being "in fellowship" instead of merely "going to church." or just "going to mass" as I use to often say when I was a Roman catholic. I now dislike the phrase "going to church" because it implies the church is a building, when the Bible says the church is the people who know Christ. But even if we change "going to church" to "attending the Gospel Teaching or the liturgy of the word and the Lords Supper or Communion" there is still a big difference between this and being "in fellowship." To me now "Fellowship" means sharing something in common. To be in fellowship with other Christians means that you are regularly sharing your common relationship with Christ with other Christians: discussing what you are learning from his Word, sharing how he is changing your life, talking to Christ together, urging each other to stay faithful to Christ, working together to serve others, showing appropriate affection toward one another, etc. 

I believe we experience Christ’s presence in the Lords Supper because of our fellowship and our faith in Him alone. It is through scripture alone we learn of the Lords Supper and How He becomes present is a mystery of the infinite and can not be explained by finite men. It is why I now reject the Roman catholic teaching of transubstantiation. I believe Calvin’s teaching that we ascend to Him and the father in heaven and he becomes present because of that faith we have in Him alone, b y Gods Grace alone in Christ alone for the greater Glory of God alone.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 26, 2010)

Charlotte Chapel in Rose St is where one of my boys has been going since he's been in Edinburgh.
It's Baptist, and very handy to Princes Street. I don't really know anything about any of the C of S ones.
But don't paint yourselves blue - that film is such a travesty of history - just an ego trip for Mel Gibson and yet more of Hollywood's self-indulgent anti-England propaganda!! (had to get that off my chest  )


----------



## scottmaciver (Aug 26, 2010)

Further to the Free Church (Continuing) and Free Presbyterian Churches, there are the Free Churches in Edinburgh. 
If you're staying near St.Giles, you're within walking distance of Leith Free Church on Casselbank Street. The minister there is Rev Colin Macleod and he's very good.
The website is Leith Free Church - Home 

Hope you enjoy your stay!
Blessings


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 26, 2010)

Enjoy your trip! You are going to the seat of real Western Civilisation. No country has had such a profound impact upon the world, especially for its size, and never having developed an empire. Scotland is so revered that even the English can't crown a monarch without having a piece of Scotland as their base.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 26, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Enjoy your trip! You are going to the seat of real Western Civilisation. No country has had such a profound impact upon the world, especially for its size, and never having developed an empire. Scotland is so revered that even the English can't crown a monarch without having a piece of Scotland as their base.


 
Pah. We stole it to show that we're best.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 26, 2010)

JonathanHunt said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your trip! You are going to the seat of real Western Civilisation. No country has had such a profound impact upon the world, especially for its size, and never having developed an empire. Scotland is so revered that even the English can't crown a monarch without having a piece of Scotland as their base.
> ...


or to put it more poetically, in the immortal words of Flanders and Swann:
_
The rottenest bits of these islands of ours
We've left in the hands of three unfriendly powers;
Examine the Irishman, Welshman or Scot,
You'll find he's a stinker as often as not.
The English, the English, the English are best,
I wouldn't give tuppence for all of the rest!_
[etc, for several more verses..]


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 26, 2010)

Jack K said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE Edinburgh!
> ...


 
I didn't realize he was buried there. My friends and I went to see Adam Smith's grave, and accidentally stumbled on Bonar's too. It was a fantastic surprise!

Really, its a beautiful place. Your wife has the right idea!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 26, 2010)

JennyG said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...


 
The verse on the scotsman is as follows:

_The Scotsman is mean, as we're all well aware
And bony, and blotchy, and covered with hair!
He eats salted porridge, He works all the day
And He hasn't got Bishops to show him the way!_

This only really works if you believe the established church is the way to go. The Scotsman has historically done well enough without Bishops, and rightly so.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 26, 2010)

Even better is that your last line is lyrical itself.


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 26, 2010)

Scots Wha Hae! Enjoy some haggis for all of us on the PB


----------



## JennyG (Aug 26, 2010)

JonathanHunt said:


> The verse on the scotsman is as follows:
> 
> _The Scotsman is mean, as we're all well aware
> And bony, and blotchy, and covered with hair!
> ...


 the best verse has to be this one:

_the Irishman, now, our contempt is beneath,
He sleeps in his boots and he lies in his teeth.
He blows up policemen (or so I have heard)
And blames it on Cromwell and William the Third_


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 27, 2010)

Any Free Church of Scotland Continuing, Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland, or Free Church of Scotland congregation should be a treat. My worship experiences in Scotland were all in Free Church Continuing congregations.

Don't spend all your time in Edinburgh. That is storybook Scotland. Take the train to Glasgow, the real gritty Scotland. 

You can easily get trains out of Glasgow to all sorts of interesting places which you can visit in a day.

Women may want to carry some sort of head covering so as not to feel out of place in a conservative Scottish church.

Visit a Scottish pub. Pub food is great. 

Try the great Indian food in Glasgow. 

Though it is something of a tourist attraction, the Royal Military Tatoo in Edinburgh is well worth seeing if you are there in August.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Pastor Glenn. Glasgow is way better than Edinburgh. I lived in Glasgow for 10 years and it is so full of everyday street culture. Some great architecture in the city as well. Also the people are friendlier too. But Glasgow does have a seedier underside to it. I never liked being in the city center after dark. 
And yes, great Indian food. The Koh-i-Noor or the Ashoka Palace are probably the two top Indian restaurants in the city.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 28, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Glasgow is way better than Edinburgh.



I don't think I can let that pass! Everybody knows Edinburgh is miles better. More history, more culture, better architecture and the most breathtakingly beautiful city centre in Europe (which means in the world, of course). It wasn't for nothing it was called the Athens of the North.
As for the seething crime after dark - they may have lagged behind on that one, but yes, I believe nowadays they even have that too


----------



## Rangerus (Aug 28, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Thanks Pastor Glenn. Glasgow is way better than Edinburgh. I lived in Glasgow for 10 years and it is so full of everyday street culture. Some great architecture in the city as well. Also the people are friendlier too. But Glasgow does have a seedier underside to it. I never liked being in the city center after dark.
> And yes, great Indian food. The Koh-i-Noor or the Ashoka Palace are probably the two top Indian restaurants in the city.


 
Whilst in Glasgow, you must go to Ibrox and see our Rangers. They are playing Dundee United on 18 Sept. 

Rangers FC


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 29, 2010)

JennyG said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Glasgow is way better than Edinburgh.
> ...




Glasgow (2nd city of the Empire) has great culture. (European City of Culture in 1988) It is real culture, street culture of ordinary people. We also have higher culture as well. Many galleries, many museums, theaters. Also the home of the RSAMD, Scottish Opera, SNO and of course the Piping Center.
There is some pretty neat architecture in Glasgow also. Look at those beautiful tenements and Victorian townhouses in abundance in the wonderful West End, the delights Glasgow University, Kelvinhall, Alexander Greek Thomson and Charles Rennie MacIntosh buildings and designs. Incidentally, Glasgow City Free Church worships in the only remaining Thomson church building.
However, I do concede that Glasgow is a post industrial city with much social deprivation.
I am a West Coaster,so obviously I favor the West Coast.


----------



## Calvinus (Aug 29, 2010)

JonathanHunt said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...


 
Bah! Och! Every time I hear bagpipes my Scottish ancestry comes to the fore and I say "Confusion to the English." When I hear the bagpipes dirges from WWI (the Somme) I want to lead a charge against the Hun. When I hear a lone bagpiper play Amazing Grace, I think for a moment I am in heaven and there are no English around!


----------



## jambo (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyG said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Glasgow is way better than Edinburgh.
> ...


 
A hearty Amen! to Jenny's comments. A blind man could see the beauty of Edinburgh along with its warm hearted, kind hearted, generous, gregarious, cultured residents (and exports!)



> Whilst in Glasgow, you must go to Ibrox and see our Rangers. They are playing Dundee United on 18 Sept.



Whatever you do don't be going to Ibrox. The only singing and dancing you will see there this season will be at the Celtic end. Try Tynecastle instead where "the talk o the toon are the boys in maroon
and Auld Reekie supports them with pride."



> along with other touristing plans we intend to visit the William Wallace memorial, paint our faces blue and have our pictures taken while shouting, "FREEDOM!!"



A word of advice -don't go painting your face blue. When I was growing up in Edinburgh, the only people you saw wearing tartan were American tourists. Now the same can said about painting your face blue.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 30, 2010)

Scots never painted their faces, anyway. That was the Picts. That is how they got their name from those pesky Romans.


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 30, 2010)

If you go to Glasgow, be careful at night. Its easy to find yourself in the wrong part of town, and being an American screams "easy target." (I learned this the hard way). You don't really have to worry about this in Edinburgh as much (at least if you stay in the main town area).


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 30, 2010)

Scotland's allright, but don't get too excited


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 30, 2010)

My wife lived for three years in Glasgow and loved the city. She liked to quote, “Better a funeral in Glasgow than a wedding in Edinburgh!”

She owned a lovely 19th century flat in Hyndland, on the beautiful west side of the city. We were married at Partick Free Church and began our honeymoon in this flat, before departing a couple days later for Dublin.

I highly recommend the train ride from Glasgow to Port William, and the ferry trip from Stranraer to Belfast.

BTW, Dublin was interesting, but Ulster felt like home.


----------



## bouletheou (Aug 30, 2010)

Any Free Church or Free Church Continuing will do if you don't mind acapella Metrical Psalms. Charlotte Chapel if you're Baptist friendly.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 30, 2010)

bouletheou said:


> Any Free Church or Free Church Continuing will do if you don't mind acapella Metrical Psalms.



What else? You're in Scotland! Worship like historic, confessional Scottish Presbyterians, or you are missing something of the Scottish experience and our common Reformed heritage.


----------



## jambo (Aug 31, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> If you go to Glasgow, be careful at night. Its easy to find yourself in the wrong part of town, and being an American screams "easy target." (I learned this the hard way). You don't really have to worry about this in Edinburgh as much (at least if you stay in the main town area).


 
In actual fact the reverse is the case. Crime statistics have shown for many years that you are actually safer walking the streets of Glasgow rather than Edinburgh. Glasgow always had the reputation of being rough and the Glasgow accent sounds aggressive but in actual fact I have to begrudgingly admit it is a friendly city. I spent 3 years living in Glasgow as a student (and for Glen's benefit quite close to Partick and not too far from Hyndland on the Great Western Rd beside the Botanic Gardens) and enjoyed the experience, especially as that was where I met my wife.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

I wish I could go on a trip to Scotland. I also wish I could be in Munich in a few weeks. Now THAT would be fun!


----------

